# Hauptschalter auf "Aus" automatisch schalten



## mike1988 (23 August 2022)

Wir diskutieren gerade das Thema Energiesparen. Jetzt sind wir auf die Idee gekommen Anlagen die nicht benötigt werden automatisch auszuschalten. Den Rechner in der Anlage herunterzufahren ist kein Problem. Es ist aber der unschöne Zustand, dass der Hauptschalter noch auf "Ein" steht nach dem herunterfahren der Anlage. Cool wäre es, wenn man diesen über ein Signal "zurück schnappen" lassen könnte.

Kennt jemand einen Hauptschalter (ähnlich Siemens 3LD), der über ein Signal aus geschaltet werden kann?


----------



## 312C (23 August 2022)

Praktisch ließe sich dafür zum Beispiel ein Hauptschalter mit angebautem Unterspannungsauslöser in Verbindung mit einem Relais mit Öffnerkontakt nutzen.


----------



## mike1988 (23 August 2022)

Coole Idee, muss ich mir gleich mal anschauen.


----------



## blackpeat (24 August 2022)

Bei SoftSPS dran denken das Ausgänge mit herunterfahren geschaltet werden also vllt. noch ein Zeitrelais vorsehen.


----------



## Holzmichl (24 August 2022)

Blöde Antwort, aber das wäre bei mir als Kunde das Erste was ich deaktivieren oder Rausschmeissen würde.
Warum?
Ein Hauptschalter, der per Unterspannungsauslösung ausgeschaltet wird kann nicht selbsttätig wieder eingeschaltet werden.
Dann eher ein dickes Vor-Schütz, das auch bei Bedarf oder kürzeren Stillständen, wie Pause etc, öfter betätigt werden kann (bitte auf die Schalthäufigkeit für FUs achten).
Ich gehöre aber auch zu der Kategorie, die für CPU und PC immer Abgang vor Hauptschalter fordert, damit diese ein Leben lang durchlaufen. Hier sehe ich eigentlich keinen Hebel für Stromeinsparung. Bei den FUs, Last-Netzteilen und Feldgeräten natürlich schon


----------



## Elektriko (24 August 2022)

Ich denke, dass das Thema ausschalten wäre es von fern gewesen, aber die Maschine muss natürlich vor Ort eingeschaltet werden, normalerweise auch wegen Sicherheitsgründen


----------



## Kistecola (24 August 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das Thema ausschalten wäre es von fern gewesen, aber die Maschine muss natürlich vor Ort eingeschaltet werden, normalerweise auch wegen Sicherheitsgründen


Steht das in einer Norm? Wenn ein automatischer Wiederanlauf vermieden wird sehe erstmal keinen Grund, dass man das nicht so machen darf.

Es gibt motorische Antriebe für Hauptschalter, die auch von mehreren verschiedenen Stellen bedient werden können. Die von Siemens können das aber nicht, da sie die Flanken auswerten. Mit Schaltern von Eaton (z.B. NZM oder N...) geht das mit dem motorischen Antrieb, je nach Baugröße z.B. NZM2-XRD208-240AC. 

Schalthäufigkeit beachten...


----------



## winnman (24 August 2022)

Statt Hauptschalter gleich einen Leistungsschalter mit Motorantrieb verbauen


----------



## Elektriko (24 August 2022)

Kistecola schrieb:


> Steht das in einer Norm?


In einer C-Norm habe ich es ja gelesen, sonst nicht.... 
Für mich war etwas selbstverständlich, aber vielleicht ist nicht so


----------



## PN/DP (24 August 2022)

mike1988 schrieb:


> Wir diskutieren gerade das Thema Energiesparen. Jetzt sind wir auf die Idee gekommen Anlagen die nicht benötigt werden automatisch auszuschalten.


Hast Du mal vorher gemessen, wieviel Energie Ihr dadurch tatsächlich sparen könnt, und geschätzt, wie hoch das Risiko von Bauteil- und Datenträger-Defekten und Aktualdaten-Verluste durch das häufigere AUS/EIN-Schalten der Schaltschränke wird? Wie hoch ist der Ruhestrombedarf nur der Steuerung in den paar Stunden, wenn kein Aktor/Verbraucher läuft? Ob sich das überhaupt rentiert?
Wo stehen Deine Anlagen? Wie ist da das Umgebungs-Klima? Viele unserer Schaltschränke stehen in kalter/feuchter Umgebung und benötigen ständig eine kleine Heiz-/Verlustleistung, damit die Bauteile in den Schränken nicht betaut werden. Wenn wir da die 1..2 kWh am Tag sparen wollten, dann müssten wir jedes Jahr teure Elektronikteile zu unpassenden Zeiten austauschen, die bei durchgehend eingeschaltet nicht kaputt gegangen wären.

Harald


----------



## mike1988 (25 August 2022)

Wegen einer Stunde Stillstand macht es keinen Sinn die Anlagen auszuschalten. Eher am Wochenende. Heute mal grob gemessen, ca. 300 Watt wenn die Anlage im "Standby" ist. Macht bei 48 Stunden ca. 14 kWh.  Die Anlagen sollten am Wochenende eigentlich eh ausgeschaltet werden, dies passiert in manchen Bereichen sehr gut und in manchen Bereichen nicht sehr gut. In der heutigen digitalisierten Welt sollte es bessere Möglichkeiten geben, als Anlagen händisch auszuschalten. Wann genau ausgeschaltet werden soll, ist gar nicht so einfach. (Was ist wenn länger gearbeitet wird, Was ist wenn eine extraschicht am Samstag ist?.....)
Kurze Anlagenstopps wollen wir mit anderen Ideen clever abfangen. z.B. Förderbänder in den Anlagen die regelbar sind, nach einer gewissen Zeit langsamer fahren lassen und wenn ein Produkt kommt, dann wieder auf Nenndrehzahl hochfahren.

Ein automatisches Hochfahren der Anlage wäre ne klasse Sache. Dies wird aber nur sehr schwer umsetzbar sein. Alleine der Fall, dass ein Instandhalter in der Anlage ist und die Anlage wird automatisch elektrisch versorgt kann sehr spannend werden. 

Die Schaltschränke stehen in einer klimatisierten Elektronikproduktion, da ist Feuchte kein Problem. (Wenn die Anlagen aus sind, wäre die Klimaanlage auch minimal entlastet  )


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 August 2022)

mike1988 schrieb:


> Kurze Anlagenstopps wollen wir *mit anderen Ideen clever abfangen. z.B. Förderbänder* in den Anlagen die regelbar sind, nach einer gewissen Zeit langsamer fahren lassen und wenn ein Produkt kommt, dann wieder auf Nenndrehzahl hochfahren.


Mal eine blöde Frage, sollten Stau- oder Produktmangelabschaltungen nicht Standard sein? Also nicht Stand heute sondern auch schon vor >30 Jahren. 

Wie ist dass bei euren Anlagen? Wenn da 4 Stunden mal kein Produkt kommt wegen einer Störung der Voranlage dann laufen die Zuführbänder 4 Stunden lang durch??


----------



## mike1988 (25 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde Frage, sollten Stau- oder Produktmangelabschaltungen nicht Standard sein? Also nicht Stand heute sondern auch schon vor >30 Jahren.
> 
> Wie ist dass bei euren Anlagen? Wenn da 4 Stunden mal kein Produkt kommt wegen einer Störung der Voranlage dann laufen die Zuführbänder 4 Stunden lang durch??



Eigentlich sollen bei längeren Arbeitsunterbrechungen an Handmontagebänder die Transportbänder ausgeschaltet werden. Dies funktioniert auch relativ zuverlässig bei größeren Unterbrechungen. Bei Kurzen Unterbrechungen macht passiert dies aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## ducati (26 August 2022)

mike1988 schrieb:


> In der heutigen digitalisierten Welt sollte es bessere Möglichkeiten geben


Wo kommt blos immer die irrwitzige Annahme her, dass heute irgendeine KI bessere Ideen hat, als ein guter Ingenieur vor 30 Jahren?
Ich halt auch nix vom Abschalten ganzer Schaltschränke. Und wenn dann muss jemand der sich auskennt pro Schaltschrank explizit prüfen, ob das Ärger machen kann.


----------



## ducati (26 August 2022)

mike1988 schrieb:


> Wegen einer Stunde Stillstand macht es keinen Sinn die Anlagen auszuschalten. Eher am Wochenende. Heute mal grob gemessen, ca. 300 Watt wenn die Anlage im "Standby" ist. Macht bei 48 Stunden ca. 14 kWh.


Hmm, das macht 150€ im Jahr? Das wird doch alleine schon durch die Lohnkosten der Überlegungsrunden aufgefressen. Oder diskutiert Ihr das in der Kaffeepause


----------



## mike1988 (26 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, das macht 150€ im Jahr? Das wird doch alleine schon durch die Lohnkosten der Überlegungsrunden aufgefressen. Oder diskutiert Ihr das in der Kaffeepause


Klar, die Mega Einsparung ist es nicht. Wahrscheinlich auch eher mehr Aufwand als Nutzen. Bei knapp 100 Anlagen wird es aber trotzdem interessant.

Viele Ideen sind bei ner Kafffeepause entstanden  diese aber nicht.


----------



## DennisBerger (26 August 2022)

dann rechnet mal aus, was die Umrüstung eines Hauptschalters mit Unterspannungsauslösung + Hardware für Fernauslösung + Montage Kabel velegen, Verlegewege vorbereiten , Programmierung, SPS usw  + die ganze Arbeitszeit usw kostet und das bei 100 Anlagen...
und viel spass wenn durch einen Fehler alle 100 Anlagen samstags ausschalten, wo man doch eigentlich mal samstags aufgrund Auftragseingang ausnahmsweise  produzieren wollte...oder wegen genug erdenklicher anderer Fehler die passieren können. zb Sicherungsfall der Ausschaltrelais durch Kurschluss usw..

solche Uspg Auslöser gehen übrigens gern mal defekt, dann steht die Anlage auch

zudem man Hauptschalter nicht so einfach tauschen sollte ohne sich vorher mit dem Anlagenhersteller auszutauschen (CE, Gefährdungsbeurteilung, Doku erweitern/ändern, usw).


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2022)

mike1988 schrieb:


> Bei knapp 100 Anlagen wird es aber trotzdem interessant.


Schwer zu sagen. Der Hauptschalter muss getauscht werden, dann noch ein Relais montieren, Digitalausgang, das Ganze verdrahten, SPS Programm und Visu anpassen, Schaltplan nachbearbeiten, evtl. CE Anpassung..... Da dauert es aber viele Jahre bis ihr auf 0 seit und kaputtgehen darf da auch nichts.


----------



## DennisBerger (26 August 2022)

ihr fahrt definitiv günstiger und bequemer wenn ihr Solaranlagen installiert für den standy betrieb und vor allem ist es weniger aufwändig oder eben einen Anlagenpaten benennt, der die Anlagen nach Liste und Notwendigkeit manuell ausschaltet. dafür werden die AN ja bezahlt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2022)

Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Steuerungen/Panel ihr einsetzt aber mit allzu häufiger Aus- Einschalterei wäre ich generell vorsichtig. Ich hatte schon mehrere Panel / 1500'er CPU's die das nicht mitgemacht haben. Evtl. gibt es anderweitig mehr Einsparpotential, z.b. Rampen anpassen usw...


----------



## PN/DP (26 August 2022)

Vor allem das automatische Wieder-Einschalten der Hauptschalter stelle ich mir Gefährdungstechnisch problematisch vor. Oder soll eine Person eingestellt werden, die mit einer täglich aktualisierten Liste von Wunsch-Einschaltzeiten durch den Betrieb läuft und die Schränke manuell einschaltet? Und sich bei manchen Betriebsteilen auch noch besonders umziehen/anziehen muß? Oder einige MA kommen extra früher auf Arbeit?
Lustig stelle ich mir auch das tägliche Adventure vor, wenn man erst kurz vor Produktionsbeginn feststellt, daß 100 Produktionsarbeiter heute erst später anfangen können, weil man einen Defekt nicht früher festgestellt hat...

Harald


----------



## DennisBerger (26 August 2022)

stimme dir zu.
automatisches Einschalten wird sicherlich interessant, wenn zb der Elektriker vor Ort den Hauptschalter ausschaltet und am Schaltschrank arbeitet und dann der Hauptschalter von alleine einschaltet..  ich wette da wird die BG und Staatsanwaltschaft (ggf. die Brandschutzversicherung, auch)  bei nem Unfall schnell im Betrieb sein.
zudem nochmal das Ganze  einiges teurer, komplizierter und aufwändiger  wird mit Motorantrieb + Verdrahtung usw (und geht auch nicht bei jedem Schaltschrank einzubauen)... da bist schnell bei 1000€ nur für den Hauptschalter pro Anlage ohne Arbeitsstunden und Einbau und dem ganzen rest....

ich schätze mal pro Anlage Kosten von 3000€-6000€  am Ende (wenn man realistisch rechnet)

macht es nicht unnötig kompliziert, unübersichtlich, fehleranfällig, gefährlich und teuer..:
besser:
- klare Vorgaben an die Mitarbeiter welche Maschinen manuell wann ein und auszuschalten sind (wenn nicht funktioniert gibt es genug Maßnahmen...bis  hin zur Abmahnung
- Solaranlagen aufs dach / Gelände,  bei 300W * 100 Anlagen wären das ca 30kwp und immer noch günstiger als Umbauen

Oder legt euren Trafohauptschalter um in der Trafostation..dann ist überall aus 😜


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 August 2022)

Man merkt schon, viel Aufwand verbunden mit diversen Risiken für aus meiner Sicht nicht mal minimalen Ersparnissen. 150€ im Jahr wären laut TE ja ok aber erst mal muss man ca. 10-15 Jahre dies so betreiben um auf 0 zu kommen und mit jedem Zwischenfall rückt die 0€ 10 Jahre weiter nach hinten.

Meiner Meinung nach ist dies der falsche Hebel, man sollte woanders ansetzen, irgendwo mit mehr Marge bzw. überhaupt einer.


----------



## DennisBerger (26 August 2022)

> Heute mal grob gemessen, ca. 300 Watt wenn die Anlage im "Standby" ist


an den Themaeröffner:
da würde ich eher mal ansetzen, warum und was benötigt an der Anlage so viel Strom?
läuft zb das Schaltschrankklimagerät unnötg? irgendwelche Pumpen oder Lüfter? oder sind Lampen an? Display per Bildschirmschoner Helligkeit runter regeln?
hast da mal geschaut, was so viel Leistung zieht?

weil 300w kommen mir sehr viel vor...wobei ich natürlich nicht weiss wie groß die Anlagen sind und was verbaut ist, aber ich gehe von kleineren aus, wenn ihr davon 100 stück habt.
wie habt ihr das gemessen?


----------



## PN/DP (26 August 2022)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> weil 300w kommen mir sehr viel vor...


Das sind z.B. 24V 12,5A. Eigentlich nicht viel, wenn man nicht alle Sensoren und alle Drives komplett ausschalten will. 
Zuhause darf man auch nicht ab 16:00 Uhr alle TV ausschalten, nur weil man da leicht 300W sparen könnte... 

Harald


----------



## DennisBerger (26 August 2022)

hast recht, 
aber vielleicht kann man auch an jeder anlage 10-30W sparen, einfach mal schauen was da so an strom verbraucht im standby.
(was ja auch 5-15€ im jahr wären)

ich denke (wie alle anderen auch) wenn man als Firma sparen will muss man woanders ansetzen als diese hauptschalteridee, zb was ist mit der Hallenbeleuchtung die während der Produktion brennt? LEDs oder noch konventionelle Lampen mit alten Vorschaltgeräten, usw.. -> austausch auf LED?

hat man Druckluftleckagen im Betrieb? (teuerste Energie und sehr oft die meiste Verschwendung in Betrieben) wie oft sieht / hört man Pneumatikschläuche die luft rauslassen und niemanden interessiert es...  dieses unnötige Laufenlassen des Kompressors kostet richtig geld.
da mal mit einem Leckagesuchgerät den Betrieb absuchen...


> Druckluftleckagen sind Studien zufolge für den Verbrauch von 25 bis 40 % der erzeugten Druckluft verantwortlich. Hier ergeben sich riesige Einsparpotenziale in jeder Druckluftanlage.



da würde ich ansetzen, wenn das mal alles abgearbeitet ist + Solaranlagen, dann kann man gern weiter suchen wenn man unbedingt will...ob es sich rechnet ist ne andere sache..
(zb Monitore in den Büros abends aus anstatt standy, Bürotüren zu machen im Winter, Bewegungsmelder in Räumen wie zb Toiletten oder Pausenräumen, Schaltschranklimageräte oder Schaltschranklüfter mit Thermostaten einschalten (leider seh ich oft noch Schaltschränke ohne Thermostate), Filtermatten regelmässig wechseln (erhöht die Effizienz) usw...


----------



## winnman (27 August 2022)

Oder mal auf den 24V schauen ob man da nicht zB.: die 4-20mA Signale einfach abschalten kann, ev. auch noch irgendwelche Auswertegeräte, . . .
SPS und TP, . . . würde ich eher laufen lassen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 August 2022)

winnman schrieb:


> Oder mal auf den 24V schauen ob man da nicht zB.: die 4-20mA Signale einfach abschalten kann



Dann am besten gleich auch noch die LEDs der EA Karten rauslöten.


----------



## achim.lucka@gmx.de (2 September 2022)

mike1988 schrieb:


> Wir diskutieren gerade das Thema Energiesparen. Jetzt sind wir auf die Idee gekommen Anlagen die nicht benötigt werden automatisch auszuschalten. Den Rechner in der Anlage herunterzufahren ist kein Problem. Es ist aber der unschöne Zustand, dass der Hauptschalter noch auf "Ein" steht nach dem herunterfahren der Anlage. Cool wäre es, wenn man diesen über ein Signal "zurück schnappen" lassen könnte.
> 
> Kennt jemand einen Hauptschalter (ähnlich Siemens 3LD), der über ein Signal aus geschaltet werden kann?


Eaton / Moeller Hauptschalter mit Unterspannungsauslößer oder Arbeitsstrom-Auslößer oder mit Motorantrieb


----------



## nade (3 September 2022)

Mhm... jaja der Energiesparwahn geht gerade um. Andere setzen ehr auf Monitoring und wollen für das Energieaudith mal eben 13 Zähler und eine Zentrale Erfassung realisiert bekommen. 
Oder eine momentan Gas befeuerte Thermoölanlage auf Strom umstellen wollen. Wäre ja nur ein neuer Trafo und Verteilung usw. im Bereich von 2MW.
PV Anlage wurde schonmal als zusätzliche Investition vorgeschlagen, aber glaub die Heizen da, wenn das mit dem Gas so weiter geht, bald eh nichts mehr.

Andere haben keine großartigen Steuerungen dran, da wird eben die Hauptverteilung für die Produktion zu Wochenende, Feiertagen oder Betriebsferien einfach auf aus geschaltet.
Aber so hohe Luftverluste, dass bei 10min Kompressor aus das System leer ist. Oder eben alle 5Min der Kompressor nachpumpen muss obwohl kein Verbraucher aktiv.

Wieder ein anderes Unternehmen hat fast 2MW PV auf seinen Hallen verbaut und wegen Ausnutzung am Überlegen ob ein "Altes" Verbindungskabel nicht einfach umgekehrt genutzt werden könnte um eine gleichmäßigere Auslastung der PV Anlagenteile zu realisieren.

Das Einzige was die Grünen mit ihrem Energiespar und Erneuerbar Wahn erreichen ist Investitionen ohne genaue Planung und bei der Umsetzung ein Scheitern wegen Materialmangel oder üblen Lieferzeiten.


----------

